

How to make custom report tables using AngularJS and Django in 10 minutes - borisdus
https://bitcalm.com/blog/making-custom-report-tables-using-angularjs-and-django-in-10-minutes/?art=1&utm_source=hacker&utm_medium=articles&utm_campaign=art_tables_hacker_17.01

======
nklas
render() returns a HttpResponse, so no need to do HttpResonse(render(...)) :)

